# Rat Teeth- They're gotting really long!



## Weezy77 (Jun 12, 2008)

I noticed today that Otto's teeth are getting pretty long. he doesn't close his mouth very often now. i have provided many chew toys for them but they hardly ever want to chew on them. what should i do?


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Sometimes, some rats teeth will get overgrown regardless of how much they have to chew on. What you need to do is have a vet trim their teeth. I've had to do this with one of my rats, and it was only $20.00 a visit.

Plus, a vet will be able to tell you whether they truly are too long. They may not be too long, they may just appear that way. A vet would be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm there appears to be two identical posts :? so I'll stick this on here aswell. 

Snap! I have just noticed Spike's teeth look quite long and I'm not sure if one has broken slightly. I always look at their teeth when they yawn to check, so I think this is quite recent. Although he closes his mouth & eats fine. 

Spike is a little walking disaster lately! He had an abscess a month ago, he had a bad foot last week and now his teeth! His nails always grow really quickly to, Max's have never needed to be trimmed. 

Neither of my rats chew on anything either, I've tried flavoured chew toys and all sorts. Any ideas as to what they might chew on??


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

I put in a chew toy for them, they have to break through all the wood to get to this Walnut inside. Lilith teeth look like their almost beginning to seperate at the top. They have chewed on it, and i see them doing it....but not as much as their teeth are growing. Maybe try buying some big Walnuts, or just get them trimmed.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rats do not actually require chew toys. They grind their teeth on their food and grind them together to keep them short.

Note also that rats can separate their bottom teeth.

However, if they cannot grind their teeth they will likely need them trimmed. The bottom teeth should be about twice as long as the top teeth... and in adults they should all be orange.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Rats don't need things to chew on. (Although they like things to chew on, and there's nothing wrong with giving things to them). But they wear their own teeth down by grinding top against bottom. If they aren't, it often means they have malocclusion (crooked teeth) that don't line up to grind. Then you will have to have a vet trim them.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

LoL, Forensic, I think we were posting at the same time.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I was just at the vets on Monday . I've been there far too much recently!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Weezy77 said:


> I noticed today that Otto's teeth are getting pretty long. he doesn't close his mouth very often now. i have provided many chew toys for them but they hardly ever want to chew on them. what should i do?


can you provide some photos because if this is malocclusion then the rat's teeth will need to be tended to or it will starve


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

He was only there a couple of weeks ago for his abscess to. It appears to be one thing after another at the moment! Do you think I need to take him now or try some different chew things first? I'm having a look at these; has anyone tried them before and do you think they'd gnaw on them?? 

http://www.petsathome.com/find/category-is-6+small+pets/breed-is-rat/product-is-V00165

http://www.petsathome.com/find/category-is-6+small+pets/breed-is-rat/product-is-V00166

Sorry for using your thread Weezy77! It was related so I did instead of making a new one. Hope you don't mind


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The Snak (insert item here) is made out of alfalfa and is no good to eat... and the roofs on the shak can mold when they get piddled on (which they will).


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh ok. Is there any other items anyone could suggest? For ratties that don't seem to have the urge to chew on anything whatsoever lol. Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They don't need anything to chew on.

If they don't want to chew, congratulations!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

So vets is the only option then? Would it help if I took a pic of his teeth? (if that's possible lol).


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Pic of the teeth could help us see if he really needs a vet or not.

The issue with it is that if his teeth are currently too long he CAN'T chew anything. If they aren't too long, he just doesn't want to chew.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

You rat could have a malocclusion! That happened to one of my girls... it's misaligned teeth... -sighs, remembering- She couldn't chew, could barely eat... was always a little too skinny...


----------



## Weezy77 (Jun 12, 2008)

Otto doesn't have any problems eating, thats for sure! He's a chubby little guy. i don't think his teeth are crooked- just long. i'll give him some walnuts and things like that and see how it goes. if it gets worse i'll take him to the vet.

thanks everyone!

P.S. It all right Stace87, i don't mind you using this forum.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

can you get the photos up Weezy?

this is normal


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've took a few videos of spike when he was reaching for some yummy pasta! So his mouth is open a bit, hopefully some good shots of his teeth and I'll be able to take some pics off there tomorrow  as I'm going out tonight. He's still being a pig eating loads of food as usual lol just seems to take longer eating hard foods eg. pasta.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

These pics really aren't very clear at all. I'm going to try to get some clearer ones off the videos I've taken tomorrow or just put the video online when I've shortened it. Anyway, here are a couple of shots of his teeth for now. 

Any one have any opinions on what to do about them?? I've posted previous info in this thread


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

They look fine to me?
Wate ill find some pics about my rat teeth that are normal.

EDIT:


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

..


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

your link didn't work


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah I realised straight after. I'm going to do it tomorrow instead. Should probably sleep as its 5:20am


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's the video again. It's quite small but hopefully you can see, I don't know why it's gone so small on youtube cos it wasn't before lol. Don't worry, he got the treat after being teased!

Do you think Spike's teeth are ok or not? It's the bottom tooth on the left (as you look at the video, so his right tooth to him ). 

I've explained in the previous posts  Thank you!

Spike's teeth video


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

My rat, Curly, really loves to chew on dog buiscuits. I give him one a week and in about 2-3 days it's totally gone. Moe doesn't like them though so he usually leaves it alone. I guess it's up to the rat. I use Old Roy buiscuits because they are pretty small so they aren't too much for his tummy to handle. Hope that helps.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I really couldn't see anything =/ You might want to check the alignment of his teeth though .. if one tooth is growing and not being gnawed down (compared to the other) properly there may be a problem.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is there any easy way of getting a photo of rats teeth that anyone knows of??


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

one person hold the rat & one person take the picture

if this doesn't work, add one more person to steady the head

sounds aggressive but it would be over really fast & the rat really wouldn't hold a grudge


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm I think I'll have to take him to the vets.....again. Just saw his mouth open when he had his head back a bit, hadn't been able to see them at the angle as yet and they don't look right. It's hard to get a good look at him cos he's that squirmy and scratchy lol. 

Does anyone have an idea of how much things to do with teeth cost?? I think he should move in at the vets!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

sorry can't answer that, it really depends on your vet


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> sorry can't answer that, it really depends on your vet


To burst an abscess & baytril was Â£10. When Spike was limping charged Â£9 to look at him and was also Â£9 for a checkup a week after abscess. Nail trim was Â£5. I don't know if that gives an any better rough idea?? :?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It won't. It will depend entirely on your vet, give them a call in the morning I'm sure they'll give you an estimate for a teeth trim over the phone. My vet charges Â£15 usually (Â£5 consult and Â£10 for trim)


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah I'll give them a ring first thing in the morning, hopefully I'll be able to get an appointment tomorrow too, have always been able to so far . If not he should be ok, he's still eating like a pig lol.


----------

